# Are there WiFi text user interfaces besides NMCLI?

## VinzC

Hi there.

I'm looking for a text-based interface to configure a wireless network with wpa_supplicant, basically: let the user select their wireless network in a list and type the wireless access key and that's it. No configuration option, no create connection, only the wireless net name and access code. I'm able to program one in shell or even Python but I prefer asking beforehand.

I've seen NMCLI screen captures but it looks a little bit too complex for the average user I have in mind. Something simple such as described above would be perfect.

Thanks for any hint/suggestion.

----------

## mv

Ubuntu has such a convenient user interface to the network-manager.

However, I don't know whether this is Ubuntu home-brewn or part of gnome or of network-manager itself (perhaps it is the NMCLI you mention).

----------

## khayyam

VinzC ...

there is wpa_cli (part of wpa_supplicant) ... which is scriptable.

best ... khay

----------

## VinzC

 *khayyam wrote:*   

> there is wpa_cli (part of wpa_supplicant) ... which is scriptable.

 

Yup, that's the part which I considered in case there's nothing that matches my desires  :Wink:  .

----------

## xaviermiller

Hi,

Wicd has also a nice text interface

----------

## VinzC

 *xaviermiller wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> Wicd has also a nice text interface

 

Sold!  :Cool:  Thanks.

EDIT: Oops... wrote too quickly  :Embarassed:  It seems to have many configuration options, which I'd rather hide, to only leave the ESSID list and keyphrase typing area. Anyway, wicd is not bad at all.

----------

## sokhapkin

nmcli is good for scripting. For interactive use networkmanager provides nmtui.

----------

